# MAXIMA 98/96 Engine swap



## golide (Mar 5, 2012)

My 1996 maxima engine needs to be replacd , I just got a 1998 maxima that was rear ended i was wondering if anybody could know if these are interchageable , both vehicles are GLE .. pliz help


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Both are VQ30DE and should work. Might be a few sensor differences, especially if they are different emission certifications (Fed vs. Cal.).


----------



## cwfalconfootball (Jun 5, 2012)

should do a 3.5 swap into it


----------

